

Show HN: RideZap - thedjpetersen

This is a side project that I have been hacking on for the last two months. It started out as trying to find a better way to see my girlfriend, as we go to universities in separate cities.<p>The backend is built with Ruby on Rails. Some of the frontend interaction is Javascript.<p>Any feedback would be very well appreciated.
======
eminkel
Having recently graduated from University, I see this being huge for that
specific market, first. If you can find a way to get this more exposure I see
it being a useful tool for students with no car and needing a ride; either
back home for the holidays or extended weekends, etc.

I like the implementation, needs more users in different cities.

Would be interested in the drill down of how payment is fulfilled?

~~~
thedjpetersen
The payment must be fulfilled by the different users, but as users are rated
it is supposed to make them somewhat more credible than just a random person
off of craigslist.

------
rcavezza
very interesting. "airbnb for travel"?

There's gotta be a better way to get data though instead of a text box. I'm
assuming most users will have zero results like my Boston to New York search.
Maybe limit to a few cities at first with a select box then expand from there?

~~~
thedjpetersen
This is probably a good idea I wanted to focus on the cities in Oregon first
since that is where I am and want to grow from there.

------
thedjpetersen
Clickable: <http://www.ridezap.com/>

